# made my own archery software



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

View attachment 980138
I have been working on this for quite a while. If anyone is interested in trying it PM me with your email address and I will send you a copy. With the installation package it is about 7MB and I am sure that is to big to send on this forum.

This is a work in progress - it has not been tested by anyone other than me so it probably has bugs. Also there is not enough error checking - for instance in some places you could enter that an arrow weighs 2000 pounds and I am sure the program would crash.

Anyway it is fun to play with and it seems to work well with my setup. I would not mind some constructive criticsm or suggestions.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

What exactly does this software do?


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

It will calculate trajectory with different setups. Make sight tapes. Estimate spine requirements. will not do windage. estimate speeds. probably most of the stuff that other archery programs do.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

did you get my pm?


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

ymurf:

Got your pm and sent the program.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

got it


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Sending you PM


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Sending you a pm


----------



## PJMax (Nov 28, 2008)

Sending you a PM. Would like to try it out.


----------



## sneakysnake (Feb 17, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## hunter74 (Nov 23, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## HUNTERMAGNUM (Dec 7, 2003)

PM sent would like to try it. Thanks for offering


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

Sent you a PM. Thanks for putting this up for us to try!


----------



## hutch04 (Oct 13, 2010)

pm sent. onc you get it where u want it then work on a iphone app one!!! hehe


----------



## dormin (Oct 9, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## pittbull46 (Aug 6, 2010)

PM sent thanks


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

I have sent out about 20 copies of this program so far. Going to slow down until I get some feedback. Can hardly keep up with the requests. So, if you request a copy it may take a while.


----------



## kujo22 (Jun 12, 2009)

well i see people are trying it and i would like to when u get a chance....THANX


----------



## chckwgn (Mar 7, 2009)

Software works great and is easy to use:thumbs_up


----------



## fredbear (Apr 18, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

anyone who got this please try to email it to [email protected]. he tried to send it to mine and didnt go through for some reason. thanks


----------



## pyroman_27 (Feb 4, 2003)

I'd like a copy if you have a minute. If anyone else can mail the install package, I'd appreciate it. [email protected]
Thanks to all


----------



## lsu_400 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll try it out emailmit to me [email protected]


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

PM sent...I'll play with a copy and report back.
Thanks


----------



## carrothead (Oct 10, 2010)

PM sent. The only thing is that you should consider modernizing the look and GUI of the software. No offense, but it is pretty ugly as it sits now.


----------



## bloodstripe23 (Oct 3, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## TorqueFlip (Nov 4, 2010)

Is this coded in Visual Basic, or C?

Either way, I'd be interested in converting this to an iphone & android app for you - unless you're experienced in those as well. What are the odds of me getting a look at the source?


----------



## Ax227 (Oct 31, 2010)

PM sent. Thanks!!!!


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

TorqueFlip said:


> Is this coded in Visual Basic, or C?
> 
> Either way, I'd be interested in converting this to an iphone & android app for you - unless you're experienced in those as well. What are the odds of me getting a look at the source?


I can't do this at this time - I need some feedback and I am not sure about some of my calculations. It happens to be written if Visual Basic. I have experience programming PDA's (Windows Mobile 6) in C but not iphone. This program needs to be tested before I even think about handhelds. I don't know if I want to even try to program it for handhelds - in that case I will keep you in mind.


----------



## blackjack21 (Jan 13, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## chadwick757 (Dec 7, 2009)

PM sent!


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

I would really be interested in trying this as well... if anyone could please email this to me [email protected]. pyroman 27 it looks like a great program, if you get a chance try to shoot it over. Thank you


----------



## huckincanuck (Jan 17, 2010)

pm sent. thanks!


----------



## blackjack21 (Jan 13, 2009)

same here if some one could send it to [email protected]


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

id Like to try this out. [email protected] Thanks


----------



## alay11 (Oct 15, 2010)

I would like to give it a try. [email protected] thanks.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

PM sent.
Don.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

It's very interesting, but I still need more time to play with it. I will get back to you when I get more time!


----------



## joe goble (Jun 11, 2010)

I would like to try the software [email protected] thanks Joe


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

will it work for recuve bows as well? Please send to [email protected]


----------



## Robert Fieseler (Jan 10, 2008)

PM sent would like to try it. Thanks for offering


----------



## Consultant (Aug 17, 2009)

PM sent would like to try it. Thanks for advance.


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 3, 2005)

PJMax said:


> Sending you a PM. Would like to try it out.


\Thx


----------



## centershotrob (Dec 22, 2007)

would like to play with a copy. please send when you have a chance. thanks


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

does this have a function for making sight tapes for a movable sight?


----------



## ZakkM (Aug 30, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Flat Line (Oct 2, 2009)

pm sent and iphone app would be sweet


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

PM Sent.


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

How is the program working for you guys? I haven't seem too many responses about how Straddleridge's software is working for you yet...


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Pm sent about sight tape for a movable one pin sight.


----------



## bobo1965 (Jan 6, 2008)

sent pm pm


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Man, can't believe I missed this one! I would love to have a copy if anyone would be kind enough to e-mail it to me, thanks! [email protected]


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

very cool i'd like to try it [email protected] thanks!


----------



## vanmeter2r (Dec 22, 2010)

PM sent, thank you in advance for the software .


----------



## Jarried (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks cool I'd like to check it out [email protected] THANKS!


----------



## centershotrob (Dec 22, 2007)

I tried to load software you emailed me...un zipped it and installed...keeps shutting down my computer...any ideas? Im running windows XP Pro.


----------



## kshatriya (Jul 14, 2010)

pm sent. 
I'll have to give this a shot.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

PM SENT... id like to give it a try also.


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

An android version that can sink with the desk top would be a very marketable program. I too would like to try the desktop version. I can give a lot of feedback since I have different setups for my little archer's. [email protected]


----------



## Ground Check It (Sep 16, 2009)

sent you a pm


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I need one for android app. cant find one nowere


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

i'd like to try it, can play with it over the weekend after classes for the week. thanks, john, [email protected] if someone can send, thanks


----------



## gibersonnator (May 21, 2009)

if u dont care send it my way ill try it out [email protected]


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

In the first bunch of packages I sent out the exe file was visible and some tried to run it without running the setup program first. You must run "setup.exe" before trying to run the executable or it will crash.

Also, the program cannot be sent by gmail - gmail will not allow an exe or even a zipped file containing an exe file to be sent.


----------



## conggek (Apr 29, 2010)

PM send, would like to try too.


----------



## RickD1968 (Jun 4, 2009)

pm sent would like to try it


----------



## 3Fletch (Apr 5, 2009)

If you are still offering them I would like to give it a try! 

[email protected]


----------



## archer85 (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like a cool program. I have a couple setups and have some buddies that I could test it out on. If you get a chance could you send one my way? [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

Got the program today, I'll let you know how it runs..............thanks


----------



## CKI (Jan 4, 2011)

PM sent..will send feedback!


----------



## RickD1968 (Jun 4, 2009)

got it today i will let u know how it works


----------



## theroguett (Feb 11, 2006)

I would like to try this PLEASE don't link any virus to it. I don't mean to offend, but it has happened to me before. Sorry. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## ss243b (Oct 16, 2009)

very interested in the software, could i get a copy to tinker with?


----------



## brown35 (Aug 24, 2006)

PM Sent


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

You should get a AV program, its worth the money. BTW the program is AOK




theroguett said:


> I would like to try this PLEASE don't link any virus to it. I don't mean to offend, but it has happened to me before. Sorry. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

something like this as an app for an iphone and android would sell very very well


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

pm sent .would love to try it.


----------



## vanmeter2r (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent a reply PM to you. Thanks for the info, hopefully those other addresses work, if not I have another.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 2, 2011)

PM sent, would love to give it a go.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I would like a copy of your software. Pm Sent.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## londonforge (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Strattleridge
If possible I would like to try this software.
Many thanks
Londonforge


----------



## arborhill (Dec 28, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Darin J (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll take a copy. PM sent. Thanks Darin


----------



## rbrown2007 (Mar 23, 2008)

Do you have a working version of this software for MAC users yet?


----------



## dawg11 (Aug 14, 2010)

PM sent . Thanks again .


----------



## rusitoweb (Aug 9, 2010)

Dear Darin
Can you send me a copy that your program.
Thank you very much


----------



## hog7 (Oct 20, 2010)

can you send me a copy at [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

I would k\like to try it out. [email protected]


----------



## wisbooner3932 (Feb 5, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## chagoya (Feb 13, 2007)

PM sent, [email protected] , thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## sleagle (Feb 16, 2006)

Would love to try it! Could you send me a copy [email protected]


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

I'm a big fan of this and would like to try it as well. Email is: [email protected]

Very, very much appreciated!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Boone (Aug 22, 2010)

When you get a chance e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Haywire1014 (Mar 24, 2006)

I would love to try it. if you are still sending it out. [email protected] Thanks


----------



## flip8882 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would like to test it out, [email protected] If your still around to doing that.

Thanks


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

I would like to try this out if you have time to e-mail me @ [email protected]


----------



## BTTGRAHAM (Dec 9, 2006)

I would like a copy a will give you some feedback quickly. [email protected] Thanks


----------



## gmbritts (Feb 11, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, i just saw you posted the you cant send to gmail, could you try and send to [email protected] thank you, john.


----------



## jlunn14 (Aug 19, 2010)

Could you please send me a copy. [email protected]. Thank you in advance


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

PM sent. I would also like to try your software.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

First I want to thank those of you who tried my software and sent me replies. I have fixed many bugs and fixed some installation issues. I have also added several features. If anyone would like to upgrade to a newer version or try it for the first time Please send me a PM with your email address. Don't use gmail - it will not allow an exe file or even a zipped file containing an exe file to be attached.


----------



## dasbear (Nov 11, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## StevenT (Dec 9, 2010)

if you get time i'd like to try it out [email protected]


----------



## Pikeslayer (Aug 1, 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## lauralee (Sep 16, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## bbachevy (Apr 8, 2010)

Pm sent thanks again.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks!!!!!! I'll get you some feedback when I have a chance to play with it.


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

i would love to give it a shot [email protected]


----------



## pcmem (Jan 4, 2010)

PM sent, thank you!


----------



## njtinman (Jun 13, 2009)

pm sent thanks in advance


----------



## jbuhr (Feb 13, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

straddleridge said:


> View attachment 980138
> I have been working on this for quite a while. If anyone is interested in trying it PM me with your email address and I will send you a copy. With the installation package it is about 7MB and I am sure that is to big to send on this forum.
> 
> This is a work in progress - it has not been tested by anyone other than me so it probably has bugs. Also there is not enough error checking - for instance in some places you could enter that an arrow weighs 2000 pounds and I am sure the program would crash.
> ...


 pm [email protected]


----------



## bloodstripe23 (Oct 3, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## bechtd57 (Oct 28, 2008)

Is there any chance that I could get a copy of the program? [email protected]


----------



## Rlc01 (Dec 29, 2010)

Would love to try your software. Will even give you feedback and pay something for your hard work. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## tllhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

does anyone know if there is a way to print a list of the needed variables (with description). I would like to be able to print it out so that I can take it to the shop and get accurate numbers.


----------



## darton21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Is there any chance that I could get a copy of the program? [email protected]


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## RWC0331 (Jul 18, 2010)

Is there a chance that I could get a copy of the program also? [email protected]


----------



## RyanHood (Dec 12, 2008)

Any chance of getting the program would be great. [email protected]


----------



## gblrgtr870 (Jan 10, 2011)

Would you mind sending me a copy? i just got a couple new surelocs and need to make some tapes. [email protected]

Thanks 
Sam


----------



## maineguide (Jul 12, 2009)

I would be interested also. Did send you a PM.


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

I would like a copy please: [email protected]


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

pm sent...


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

I wanna play with it too, [email protected], thanks


----------



## 09 Bengal (Aug 1, 2010)

PM sent Thanks, Brian


----------



## mda2002 (Sep 16, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## wolfy692005 (Dec 6, 2008)

PM sent// [email protected]


----------



## peppy1hunting (Feb 20, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## 1Dawg (Feb 21, 2009)

I am new to AT, how do you PM a person? I would like to try this software if you could email it to [email protected].


----------

